# bassmaster expanding live coverage



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

in case your like me and you can surf the web at work. Bassmaster.com is expaning their live online coverage of their elite tourneys to friday saturday and sunday. Its kind of a pain to find the link but the coverage is there as a small link on the main site and it usually goes from 9 to 1pm. Of course the tourney tomorrow is on the west coast so the time will be later for us.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

coverage starts at 11 am because of the time change. zaldain caught a 12 lber yesterday and they are getting lots of 6-8s so it should be a fun watch for sure. The video streams are live and un edited so you get to see some people loose their cool sometimes which is fun!


----------

